# affordable preamp / preprocessor



## homie_g (Feb 28, 2008)

Are there any affordable preamps out there?

I am looking for one with the same features of, for example an Onkyo 606 or 706. I would assume that a preamp would cost less than a normal AVR with the same features since it has no build in amp. Or is it just better to get a normal AVR with preouts and not use the speaker outs if your on a budget? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

For several reasons, pre/pros are more expensive than comparably-featured AVRs. You will not find an unused pre/pro for less than the cost of an Onkyo 606.

Kal


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A pre/pro that supports all the newest audio formats will cost at minimum $1000 Your best off just getting a Onkyo 706 for $500


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Emotiva UMC-1 AUDIO-VIDEO PROCESSOR will be $699. It should be released very soon.


----------



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

Why are they more expensive than full-out amplified receivers?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Pinhead-227 said:


> Why are they more expensive than full-out amplified receivers?


Fundamentally, the volume is too small to compensate for the additional costs of development, inventory, distribution and support.

Kal


----------



## erasma (Apr 18, 2009)

100% it's the volume & they know if you buy power on it's own you looking for something different & will pay more, marketing is wonderful don't you think?


----------

